# Scaffolding job in Canada?



## crimbo8016 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been a scaffolder with my Class 1 HGV licence for 7 years and am looking to work and live in Canada with my family. I am looking for any helpful advice on this subject. I currently live in Wales. I would like to hear from anyone that is in the scaffolding industry and is currently living in Canada.

kind regards 

crimbo


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

Scaffolding are in interested in creative work .Every person which had creative and active mind should adopt it and its very good thinking because these kind of jobs are easily available in different place .When we talk abut canada its very famous there .


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

linen55 said:


> Scaffolding are in interested in creative work .Every person which had creative and active mind should adopt it and its very good thinking because these kind of jobs are easily available in different place .When we talk abut canada its very famous there .


Scaffolding Sales


----------

